# Which recurve for an adult beginner?



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Some things that would help is how tall you are and if you have a tape measure handy measure your wing span =P.

The optima is a good beginner bow the downside is you HAVE to buy PSE's limb because it is not ILF(International Limb Fitting).

The T-Rex (the bow I'm getting in about a week) Is also a very good bow for beginners. The difference is its more expensive and it has ILF meaning if you decided to switch limbs you could get any brand. Also if you get a new riser you can still use the T-Rex Limbs. (For example if you are pretty tall and need a 70" bow)

These are the simple differences. Someone might come in with more technical responses but these are my reasons for getting a T-Rex over the optima. The T-Rex also only comes in 23" Risers. This might not make sense now but if someone comes with more technical reasons then it will matter.

To finish I guess I'm recommending the T-Rex but we should wait for someone more experienced to answer.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 24, 2007)

I would avoid the Optima because it limits your choice of limbs and it will be harder to resale if you decide you want something better. The T-Rex is a decent riser. If you want to shoot longer distances, a 25" riser gives a larger sight window. This means you can move your sight further down without it contacting your arrow shaft. I have the Winstar II riser and like it a lot, it's about $80 more than the T-rex but is 25" and is much nicer. It really depends on what you want to do and how much you want to spend. In my experience, you can improve pretty fast if you practice a lot. Once you get your form and your anchor stabilized, you'll find that better equipment does improve your score. So if you think you'll stick with archery I'd buy something that can carry you further, rather than just the cheapest stuff you can find. One piece of advice that I would offer in regards to KAP risers is to replace the plastic woodgrain grip with a rubber Jager grip right away. You won't regret it. Good luck!


----------



## Sacreligehippie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for the responses.
In answer to your questions I'm about 5'4" with a wingspan of 67". I've calculated my draw length at about 24"-25". 

Thanks!

~Jessica


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Sacreligehippie said:


> Thank you for the responses.
> In answer to your questions I'm about 5'4" with a wingspan of 67". I've calculated my draw length at about 24"-25".
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Therefore you dont need a bow longer than 66" , and you can do that with a 23" riser and medium limbs .

Another one that you can look on is the Samick Privilege , also 23" , looks a bit prettier than the T-Rex , also ILF limb pockets , but also cheaper .


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Jessica, where are you located? This will help us help you.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

442fps said:


> Therefore you dont need a bow longer than 66" , and you can do that with a 23" riser and medium limbs .
> 
> Another one that you can look on is the Samick Privilege , also 23" , looks a bit prettier than the T-Rex , also ILF limb pockets , but also cheaper .


Do you mind me asking where you can get a Privilege? I can't seem to find it on Lancaster.


----------



## Sacreligehippie (Sep 17, 2008)

Steve N said:


> Jessica, where are you located? This will help us help you.


I live in Boston, MA.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Since it's your first bow I recommend getting it from an Archery shop that is local to you. Don't get caught trying to save a few dollars buying internet equipment with your first bow. You will have many questions and might need help with it from time to time, so it's important to get it from someone who can give you good support when needed.

Lots of new archers have gone with KAP and been very happy with their choice.


----------



## Sacreligehippie (Sep 17, 2008)

2222 said:


> Since it's your first bow I recommend getting it from an Archery shop that is local to you. Don't get caught trying to save a few dollars buying internet equipment with your first bow.


Unfortunately, the only shop in my area (& the same place I take lessons) is selling the T-Rex riser & limbs for $275. That's literally just the riser & limbs. I can order it from Lancaster for $190. To me that seems like a huge mark up.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

therazor302 said:


> Do you mind me asking where you can get a Privilege? I can't seem to find it on Lancaster.


No idea who's selling Samick in the US , sorry .


Edit , i was wrong , Lancaster is selling this bow under another name than we here in Europe , the US name is CANDIDATE .


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Try to support your local shop as much as possible. The price difference on the bow is quite a bit, but remember, the shop had to pay freight, which you will also. 

Unless their range is super-busy, the range time alone is not keeping their doors open. If they can't stay open by selling bows, you may not have a range to shoot at.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

442fps said:


> No idea who's selling Samick in the US , sorry .
> 
> 
> Edit , i was wrong , Lancaster is selling this bow under another name than we here in Europe , the US name is CANDIDATE .


Thanks, it seems here in the US the T-Rex is cheaper by about 10 dollars =P. 

I'm all for supporting a shop Steve N but shipping is 10-20$ and shops get a discount when buying in the end it is a pretty steep price up.

You might wanna also check the craigslist for your area. You never know who might be selling a bow.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Sacreligehippie said:


> I live in Boston, MA.


Me 2! Where do you shoot out of? 

If the shop recommended the T-Rex, I don't think there's anything wrong with it. The other risers are available online internationally such as at Alternative Services from the UK, but with shipping costs being what they are, you may not make out ahead anyway, and buying online doesn't give you the same service an in person shop would for repairs and work. Other risers to consider are the KAP Winstar II, going up from there the prices start to go up very quickly. 

I agree with Steve. If you like your archery shop, supporting your local archery shop by buying equipment from them does go a long way in keeping the doors open. Boston real estate is expensive, it's impossible keeping an archery shop open solely on range time (which in itself can be very expensive)

The PSE Optima is a poor choice I think only because the limbs and riser system is proprietary. At least with the T-Rex, you can use different brands of limbs, or use the limbs on a different riser.


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

I know some T-rex owners who are very happy with their bows. But I think you need to discuss this with your coach. I tend to recommend buying better risers (even second-hand) and getting cheaper limbs (second-hand, again) while you're building up your strength. Once you hit the #30 area, you can think seriously about investing in good limbs.

One reason I buy all my equipment at the pro shop is because I really want to discuss my options with a knowledgeable person whom I trust before I invest my money and I like to learn how to do things myself. For example this summer I learned how to fletch my arrows using store equipment. He also lets me try out different point weights for my arrows and he let me use the store stablizer when I needed one for a tournment. (Since then I saved some money to buy my own stablizer.) I consider the extra you pay at the store my "tuition" and counsulting fee. Ask your coach/store owner if he knows of any students wanting to upgrade from a T-rex. You might be able to get one cheaper right there!

Good luck!


----------



## Sacreligehippie (Sep 17, 2008)

hkim823 said:


> Me 2! Where do you shoot out of?
> 
> 
> > I've been going to Archery USA in Dedham. It seems to be the only one nearby. Where do you shoot?
> ...


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with helping out your local shop, but I think that markup is excessive. If it were me I'd ask if they could come closer to meeting the online price. If they did, I'd buy there, if not I'd buy online. You're not a charity, if they won't give you a reasonable price take your business elsewhere. Sometimes there seems to be an attitude of supporting your local shop at all costs, in my opinion it has to be a two way street. In the past I've bought things at 10% over list price and was ok with that. The shop makes money and you don't have to worry about shipping, but 33% or so over retail is just too much. Even if they were buying the bow from Lancaster and reselling it they're still making a ton of profit on it.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll send my comments on ArcheryUSA via PM.

Some other options in eastern MA are-

Ace Archers	Foxboro, MA	(508) 697-5647 (in the interest of full disclosure, I work there, but we have a really nice range and we take good care of people)

Hoop's Archery Clinton, MA	(978) 365-7601 (Nice range, good people)

Riverside Gun Club Hudson, MA	(978) 568-1727 (nice archery ranges and coaching, no shop though, so you'll still be ordering online)

Reedy's Middleboro, MA	(508) 207-5673 (Nice range, nice people, haven't had experience getting equipment from them, but I'm sure they're great there too)

Good luck
-James


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Kestrel said:


> I agree with helping out your local shop, but I think that markup is excessive. If it were me I'd ask if they could come closer to meeting the online price. If they did, I'd buy there, if not I'd buy online. You're not a charity, if they won't give you a reasonable price take your business elsewhere. Sometimes there seems to be an attitude of supporting your local shop at all costs, in my opinion it has to be a two way street. In the past I've bought things at 10% over list price and was ok with that. The shop makes money and you don't have to worry about shipping, but 33% or so over retail is just too much. Even if they were buying the bow from Lancaster and reselling it they're still making a ton of profit on it.


But at this point you are guessing what list price is? I would buy local at the shop you have been shooting out of.It doesnt hurt to mention you saw the price you did on the internet to see if there is something they can do.But the reason the local shops are more is because they dont buy in the same quantity as the wholesalers [online stores] do.


----------



## Collins (Feb 18, 2005)

The Hoyt Excel riser & limbs would be worth checking out, the proshop in my area is selling them in the price range you mentioned earlier (actually cheaper)and they look like they make a nice kit,(never had one in hand though)
Good Luck 
SC


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm pretty much a newb, and went with a WinStar II riser and TREX limbs. I love the setup. The riser seems very well made, and has all the accommodations I'd ever need for all the gadgets and doo-dads I'd ever need to hang off of the bow. Plus it's ILF compatible, so I can use a wide variety of limbs with it. 

I'm 6'1" and draw at 30", so I went with long limbs resulting in a 70" bow. I like it and will try to stick with it for as long as possible.


----------



## ArrowNewB (Nov 13, 2008)

Kestrel said:


> I agree with helping out your local shop, but I think that markup is excessive. If it were me I'd ask if they could come closer to meeting the online price. If they did, I'd buy there, if not I'd buy online. You're not a charity, if they won't give you a reasonable price take your business elsewhere. Sometimes there seems to be an attitude of supporting your local shop at all costs, in my opinion it has to be a two way street. In the past I've bought things at 10% over list price and was ok with that. The shop makes money and you don't have to worry about shipping, but 33% or so over retail is just too much. Even if they were buying the bow from Lancaster and reselling it they're still making a ton of profit on it.


I agree with you totally! :thumbs_up

Its one thing to show some support to your local shop, but completely another to be a sucker and pay 30% to 45% over Lancaster's prices to show your "support". Lancaster's prices arn't the cheapest by any means and they still make a profit in their sales.

If the store is dishonest and unreasonable with their pricing, they are not worthy of your support and the business will soon go down no matter how much support you show.

But hey! what do I know ... I'm just another newb :tongue:


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a T-Rex and shoot high-end ILF limbs from it for bare bow, until I can get my DAS riser...that's the pleasure of an ILF bow...interchangable limbs as you grow. 

I have always been happy with it but if I had the choice, I would have picked up the Winstar II or the Samick for the extra bit of money.

If you can only afford the T-Rex, then I say go for it. You won't be disappointed.


----------

